# 3D Objekte ausfüllen



## Heiko444 (23. Dez 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe folgende Frage, ist es möglich 3d Objekte z.B einen Würfel komplett zu füllen?

Zum Beispiel entweder mit kleinen Pyramieden oder kleinen Würfeln?

Oder gibt es da eine andere Möglichkeit?

Wenn jemand eine Idee hat würde ich mich freuen.


Ich habe schon probiert testweise einen Würfel zu erzeugen der sich aus 1000000 kleinen ColorCubes zusammensetzt.
Allerdings habe ich eine Fehlermeldung bekommen da das wohl zu viele Würfel für irgend einen Speicher waren



MfG Heiko


----------



## Guest (23. Dez 2005)

Ich versteh deine frage nicht. Wieso brauchst du mehrere würfel um einen darzustellen nehm doch einfach einen ausgefüllten ColorCubes.


----------



## Heiko444 (23. Dez 2005)

Das problem ist, das ich eine Nc-Programm simulieren möchte.

Ich habe am Anfang ein Rohmaterial zB einen Würfel. Zusätzlich habe ich das Fraeswerkzeug(eigenes 3D-Objekt), das über die Nc-Programmparameter einen Weg vorgegeben bekommt. Berührt nun das Werkzeug das Rohmaterial soll es an den Stellen "weggeschnitten" werden oder unsichtbar erscheinen, wie auch immer. Wenn nun das Rohmaterial nicht voll ausgefüllt ist, d.h. nicht jedes Pixel belegt ist, würde ich ja in einen hohlen Würfel schauen, was nicht ganz das ist was ich brauche!


MfG Heiko


----------



## Illuvatar (23. Dez 2005)

Also sowas irgendwie automatisch geht afaik net, entweder eben selbst viele tausend Objekte machen (unperformant) oder höchstens wenn du dann berechnest wie die neuen Polygone sein müssen - bei großen Spielen zB ist das ja auch so. Wenn da ne Bombe fällt bleibt das Gelände gleich, weil die net einfach "was wegmachen" können. Es gibt dann nur neueste und auch langsame Techniken wie Displacement Mapping die sowas irgendwie wohl können.


----------

